# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Długo utrzymujące się powiększone węzły chłonne

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam
Mam problem z powiększonymi węzłami, trwający już 1,5roku. W listopadzie/grudniu 2009r. powiększały mi się węzły chłonne przez około 3 miesiące. Lekarz badał mnie palpacyjnie 3 razy, za każdym razem zapewniał, że to nie są węzły nowotworowe. Wysłał mnie na badanie krwi CRP+rozmaz, w którym wyniki wyszły książkowe. W międzyczasie od grudnia leczyłem pokrzywkę, która przeciągnęła się do kilku miesięcy, stając się pokrzywką przewlekłą. W marcu 2010r zrobiłem usg szyi:

Po stronie lewej w okolicy kąta żuchwy widoczny jest podłużny powiększony węzeł chłonny ok.24x9mm- o zachowanej wnęce. Poza tym nieliczne węzły chłonne do około 10mm obustronnie wzdłuż dużych naczyń.
Po stronie prawej w podobnej lokalizacji liczne powiększone węzły chłonne o dł. do 17mm, podłużne o zachowanych wnękach, dochodzące poniżej prawej krawędzi żuchwy. Węzły te mają charakter najprawdopodobniej odczynowy.
Ślinianki podżuchwowe i przyuszne prawidłowej wielkości i echostruktury.
Tarczyca niepowiększona jednorodna.

Lekarz robiący to usg także stwierdził, że nowotworowe węzły to nie są. Od tego czasu dałem spokój. W sierpniu 2010 miałem usg jamy brzusznej, ponieważ podejrzewano przepuklinę, jednak badanie wyszło ok, nie wykazało również żadnych powiększonych w tamtych okolicach węzłów. Znowu dałem spokój na parę miesięcy i teraz złapałem jakąś infekcję, zacząłem macać węzły, które mi to wszystko przypomniało. Może trochę są teraz niektóre powiększone, ale to raczej od infekcji.
Dzisiaj przeczytałem o chłoniakach nieziarniczych o powolnym przebiegu - rozwija się nawet kilka lat. Innych objawów nie mam, prowadzę aktywne życie.
Co Pan/Pani sądzi o tym przypadku, robić ponownie usg szyi, czy już biopsje?

----------


## Kuba007

Myślę, że podstawowa diagnostyka wystarczy, czyli wizyta u lekarza najlepiej tego samego, który Cię wcześniej badał i wykonanie morfologii z rozmazem plus ewentualnie test na mononukleozę. 
Nie polecam czytać fachowej literatury, gdyż niepotrzebnie będziesz się denerwował. Jeśli nie masz takich objawów jak nocne poty, nawracająca gorączka, postępujące osłabienie, zmęczenie, uporczywy świąd skóry, bladość skóry i błon śluzowych (anemia), ból węzłów chłonnych po alkoholu, nawracające infekcje, nie ma powodu do obaw. 
USG wykonaj 2-3 tygodnie po wyleczonej infekcji, w przypadku gdy węzły nie powróciły do prawidłowej wielkości, są twarde i niebolesne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, mam 27 lat i od paru miesięcy nawracajacy świąd skóry.   Od  miesiąca mam powiekszone wezly chlonne na szyji. Najpierw był jeden pod zuchwa ale mimo kuracji antybiotykami pojawiają się kolejne twarde dosyć duże gule w okolicach szyji pod zuchwa i za uszami.  Mam leczony ząb ale czy te wszystkie wezly chlonne moga się powiększać?  Crp i ob w normie, badanie na tarczyce i reszta morfologii ok.  Czy mam się czego obawiać?  Proszę o odpowiedź ponieważ dobija mnie myśl że mogę być ciężko chora .

----------


## masi

> Witam, mam 27 lat i od paru miesięcy nawracajacy świąd skóry.   Od  miesiąca mam powiekszone wezly chlonne na szyji. Najpierw był jeden pod zuchwa ale mimo kuracji antybiotykami pojawiają się kolejne twarde dosyć duże gule w okolicach szyji pod zuchwa i za uszami.  Mam leczony ząb ale czy te wszystkie wezly chlonne moga się powiększać?  Crp i ob w normie, badanie na tarczyce i reszta morfologii ok.  Czy mam się czego obawiać?  Proszę o odpowiedź ponieważ dobija mnie myśl że mogę być ciężko chora .


jaka od razu ziarnica?  :Confused:  czy aby przypadkiem zbyt często ich nie dotykasz i "badasz" ? Ciągłe tłamszenie węzłów chłonnych może prowadzić do ich powiększenia. Czy lekarz sprawdzał te węzły chłonne?

----------

